# How's your lovelife?



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm 71. To be honest, it's a lot of work for not much. So are you the same little rascals now, as you were when you started?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 28, 2017)

To be honest, no. We are two comfortable old shoes and we both like it that way.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2017)

This about sums it up.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SENIOR'S LAMENT*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]​​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A few days ago I was tooling along through a neighborhood on my wheel chair when I noticed a young boy sitting on the retaining wall in front of his house, crying as if his heart was breaking.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I pulled alongside the youngster and asked, "Son, what's the matter? Why are you crying so?"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I'm... cry... crying 'cause I can't do what my 20-year-old brother does." he said.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So I sat there and cried with him.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2017)

Our lovelife is very good in our sixties, of course we're not the same little rascals as we were when we first got together over 40 years ago, but the fires are still lit for both of us.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 28, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm 71. To be honest, it's a lot of work for not much. So are you the same little rascals now, as you were when you started?



LOL.....probably very few rascals on this forum......this reminds me...once this 80 year old lady was talking about her 85 year old husband, she said he tends to forget a lot but he is still 'frisky'.....oh to be a frisky rascal again.


----------



## IKE (Jul 28, 2017)

Remember the old saying ?, "There may be snow on the mountain but there's still a fire in the furnace".

Nuff said.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2017)

IKE said:


> Remember the old saying ?, "There may be snow on the mountain but there's still a fire in the furnace".
> 
> Nuff said.


  Agree with you IKE!!


----------



## jujube (Jul 28, 2017)

Let's just say when, as the song asks, "Is that all there is?".....that's all there is.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jul 30, 2017)

No lovelife.


----------

